# How the POST WHORES, Bigss & Seyone felt after B'Fly beat their asses in post on9/4-5



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Not only did Butterfly hand their asses to them but she attempted to make them wear their own asses!

 

By Golly, it worked!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Bigss is on the right!!!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 5, 2002)

lol, nice skid mark!!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

pretty funny


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

too bad i dont wear underwear


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2002)

the joke is on you


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

No, then they would be the other guy's!

Joke is NOW back on you!

Hey, we can use this thread as another Post Whore Thread!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Read this Bigss!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10849


----------



## kuso (Sep 5, 2002)

ROTFL


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

LMAO pretty funny.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

good one... thanks David!!!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Here is


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

my secret


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

little hideaway


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

one of them


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm like a weed


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

just sprouting out anywhere I can


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

and no one


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

will notice


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

except Bigss!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

You've broken the rules, David 

This isn't the proper thread for *POST WHORING*


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You've broken the rules, David
> 
> This isn't the proper thread for *POST WHORING*



Damn!  I thought you never catch me here!  It was a bait for Bigss to come in and start up!   

Poor Bigss wasn't feeling great tonight!

BUT YOUR HERE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 6, 2002)

dammit i missed the whorin fest


----------

